
Why Race Relations Are Getting Worse in America - paulpauper
http://www.nationalreview.com/article/439431/race-relations-getting-worse-america-why?target=author&tid=997024
======
ZeroGravitas
I'm not sure the article answered it's own question, or provided any evidence
that things are actually getting worse but it's hard to tell as it felt like
the author was dancing around what he wanted to say, like it was going to be a
hard pill to swallow for his audience.

I liked the bit where it said that white people were on one side of the
argument and cosmopolitan, better educated white people were on the other
side. Which seems, since <adjective> white people are a strict subset of white
people, like a very obscure and convoluted way of saying that stupid and/or
racist white people are on the Republican side of the argument.

I'm assuming this is supposed to be a wake-up call for the non-racist, non-
stupid Republicans to up their game so they don't lose power for the next
generation due to demographic changes and pandering to a slowly dying base.
But I think it's far too timid to be heard over Trump's bluster, even for the
National Review reader.

edit: hah, didn't notice there were reader comments at the bottom, oh well,
this definitely didn't reach the people it was supposed to reach. They think
this article is liberal propaganda.

